# Help For Heroes........not in Scotland apparently. :(



## c1973 (Aug 16, 2015)

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/news/6591198/Union-jackasses.html

Ex soldier up from England for work and wearing a H4H rugby top is refused service at The Tudor Hotel, Airdrie and asked to remove it in case it offended others.

Makes you embarrassed to be Scottish. 

One nation, my arse!


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 16, 2015)

"Man wearing top that slightly resembles a football strip in a reasonably upmarket hotel who was refused service blames whole of Scotland".


----------



## c1973 (Aug 16, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			"Man wearing top that slightly resembles a football strip in a reasonably upmarket hotel who was refused service blames whole of Scotland".
		
Click to expand...


That says everything really.  

It bears no resemblance to any football top, and has the H4H charity logo emblazoned on it. Poor show.


----------



## Craigg (Aug 16, 2015)

Popcorn........


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 16, 2015)

Would he be served wearing it at your golf club ?


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 16, 2015)

"A   spokeswoman said: â€œWe are in an area where football colours are a big issue............."

And therein lies the real problem


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 17, 2015)

Man  walks into Scottish pub and asked for an orange juice -  that on its  own deserves  refusal :cheers:


----------



## Fish (Aug 17, 2015)

They should call for a National vote and demand their own Help for Heroes charity division with Scottish colours only on all their merchandise and collect their own money for their own injured soldiers and build their own recovery centres, how dare Help for Heroes use the Union Jack on such merchandise to unify such a great cause :smirk:

How anyone could take or believe it could cause offence is beyond help IMO.  

The place should get blackballed and everyone should blank the place, like we did with Browns here in Coventry who wouldn't serve some soldiers in uniform attending a funeral at Coventry Cathedral, that place suffered hugely and went up for for-sale soon afterwards!

Shame on the barman and the hotel owners for supporting his decision


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 17, 2015)

All that was needed was a bit of commonsense. The top clearly shows its a H4H top, not a football/rugby top with a little H4H badge on the sleeve.

A computer says no response instead of THINKING. Stupidly naÃ¯ve response from the hotel.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2015)

Is there any other links to the story bar the one from that rag ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			They should call for a National vote and demand their own Help for Heroes charity division with Scottish colours only on all their merchandise and collect their own money for their own injured soldiers and build their own recovery centres, how dare Help for Heroes use the Union Jack on such merchandise to unify such a great cause :smirk:

How anyone could take or believe it could cause offence is beyond help IMO.  

The place should get blackballed and everyone should blank the place, like we did with Browns here in Coventry who wouldn't serve some soldiers in uniform attending a funeral at Coventry Cathedral, that place suffered hugely and went up for for-sale soon afterwards!

Shame on the barman and the hotel owners for supporting his decision 

Click to expand...

As I said earlier.
Dressed like that ,would the gentleman have been served in your own golf club bar.
He certainly would have been refused play on many golf courses under their dress rules.

Why is this being used as another anti Scots issue?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 17, 2015)

Why is golf being bought up......?
This has nothing to do with golf clubs - its a hotel bar not the R&A ...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As I said earlier.
Dressed like that ,would the gentleman have been served in your own golf club bar.
He certainly would have been refused play on many golf courses under their dress rules.
		
Click to expand...

Two guys at the Invitational Wore H4H Rugby Tops on Saturday and were applauded by the members 



			Why is this being used as another anti Scots issue?
		
Click to expand...

As the Scotsman who brought it up in the first place


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2015)

Regardless of the rights and wrongs of the decision not to serve him (and I can see both sides, incidentally) anyone who decides to blame an entire country for an incident in one pub in that country is a moron.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 17, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Regardless of the rights and wrongs of the decision not to serve him (and I can see both sides, incidentally) anyone who decides to blame an entire country for an incident in one pub in that country is a moron.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, if he'd of been wearing a shirt with any Charity on he'd of been refused service, complete non-story.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 17, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Regardless of the rights and wrongs of the decision not to serve him (and I can see both sides, incidentally) anyone who decides to blame an entire country for an incident in one pub in that country is a moron.
		
Click to expand...

You mean like Sturgeon and Salmond did in the referendum, blaming 1 conservative government for all their woes?
Yes, morons would be fitting


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 17, 2015)

Why do these stories get the rant brigade shouting - soldiers have been refused service in many pubs through the years and nobody gave a damn.  What's changed.  There's a pub on Dartmoor that will not serve you if your a member of the forces and that's been going on since the 80's.  Pubs have the right to serve who the wish.

None story - move on.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 17, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Why is golf being bought up......?
This has nothing to do with golf clubs - its a hotel bar not the R&A ...
		
Click to expand...

Disagree........ it about dress code.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 17, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Regardless of the rights and wrongs of the decision not to serve him (and I can see both sides, incidentally) anyone who decides to blame an entire country for an incident in one pub in that country is a moron.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Karen.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 17, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Would he be served wearing it at your golf club ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I would as we allow them, but if you mean anywhere with a dress code that doesn't allow them, then some of the responsibility lies with the customer to check and some with the management of said places to train their Staff to ensure they don't end up with someone getting upset and blowing it out of all proportion.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 17, 2015)

Speaking as someone who has worked club & pub doors for years , there is never gona be a winner in this 1 ..


If like Barca say Celtic or Rangers decided to pay H4H to put their charity on a batch of their jerseys , does either jersey now become allowed ?
Still the same item of clothing that is not allowed just different writing ..  

The barman had to make a call, which in some eyes will seem wrong & OTT & your entiltled to your opinion , but venues are allowed to have their own dress code aswel & if a member of staff thinks what you are wearing does not meet this code he/she is well entitled to refuse you..  

Sorry if ya dont like it , they are the rules of our Establishment ..


As for the headline , rubbish , as for the muppet in it who will never go back to Scotland over one incident in one hotel .. Phew!!


----------



## Ethan (Aug 17, 2015)

I wouldn't advise that fella to wear that shirt if he was going for a pint in some parts of Belfast or most parts of Derry either. It should surprise nobody that it would be seen as provocative in much of Scotland either. I am sure there are a few which could cause similar offence on the other side. 

Typical of The Sun to make a big deal of it, though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2015)

It's a Rangers top...oh hold on - after second and third look - it's not.  This is nothing to do with Scottish attitude towards H4H.  It's Glasgow Rangers blue, it's Union Jacks - and it's Airdrie.


----------



## Val (Aug 17, 2015)

I know the hotel bar very well as this is in my home town, I was in this very bar on Saturday.

All it would have taken is one drunken fool to see that top and think Rangers and it all could have kicked off, forget the rights and wrongs of it being H4H or what ever the bottom line is it is Red, White and Blue and has a Union Jack on it and that for many people spells out Rangers and it's religious nonsense. Airdrie and Coatbridge have huge problems with sectarianism related mainly to football and I believe the bar did the right thing for those reasons.

Incidently, most other bars in the town would have done the same, the only bar that probably would have allowed it is the Bluebell Bar (deduce from that what you like).


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 17, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Regardless of the rights and wrongs of the decision not to serve him (and I can see both sides, incidentally) anyone who decides to blame an entire country for an incident in one pub in that country is a moron.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree.

Assuming that the guy in question is ignorant of the problems with sectarianism in Scotland's Central belt the only regret is that someone, Scottish or otherwise, was not available to advise him beforehand that the design of his shirt could be seen as provocative.

Whilst it is supporting a very worthwhile cause in a crowded bar or from a distance that purpose could very easily be misinterpreted.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 17, 2015)

Val said:



			I know the hotel bar very well as this is in my home town, I was in this very bar on Saturday.

All it would have taken is one drunken fool to see that top and think Rangers and it all could have kicked off, forget the rights and wrongs of it being H4H or what ever the bottom line is it is Red, White and Blue and has a Union Jack on it and that for many people spells out Rangers and it's religious nonsense. Airdrie and Coatbridge have huge problems with sectarianism related mainly to football and I believe the bar did the right thing for those reasons.

Incidently, most other bars in the town would have done the same, the only bar that probably would have allowed it is the *Bluebell Bar* (deduce from that what you like).
		
Click to expand...

Is the bar for fans of jangly guitar based pop band The Bluebells, whose most famous hit was Young at Heart??


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 17, 2015)

Val said:



			I know the hotel bar very well as this is in my home town, I was in this very bar on Saturday.

All it would have taken is one drunken fool to see that top and think Rangers and it all could have kicked off, forget the rights and wrongs of it being H4H or what ever the bottom line is it is Red, White and Blue and has a Union Jack on it and that for many people spells out Rangers and it's religious nonsense. Airdrie and Coatbridge have huge problems with sectarianism related mainly to football and I believe the bar did the right thing for those reasons.

Incidently, most other bars in the town would have done the same, the only bar that probably would have allowed it is the Bluebell Bar (deduce from that what you like).
		
Click to expand...

Sad but true.  As an Englishman moving to Glasgow I was shocked but mainly saddened that such sectarianism still exists.  If it wasn't so worrying it would be pathetic and laughable.  And for those who ask, I am Catholic but I shake my head at the behaviour on both sides of this silly divide.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2015)

The reasoning of the bar is so obvious to us who know what this shirt would be taken for in the central belt.  But hey - makes a story.


----------



## Val (Aug 17, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The reasoning of the bar is so obvious to us who know what this shirt would be taken for in the central belt.  But hey - makes a story.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and in particular the OP, his comment that it bears no resemblance to a football shirt is disappointing. 

I showed the picture to a colleague who doesn't really follow football and he thought it was a Rangers top, another colleague who supports Rangers suggested the bar were right in their actions.

But as you say, it makes a story


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 17, 2015)

On a recent ferry trip from Troon to Larne I had the misfortune to be joined on the ferry by a coach load of some of Ayrshire's finest walkers...heading over for a quiet stroll to the fine City of Derry... 

While I have no problem with the h4h stuff most of the time some of the tshirts on display were nothing short of sectarian and highly offensive and these shirts also included the h4h logo. 

This was also the first time I have seen security on the boat in the bar area. Some of the language from these passengers was also highly offensive especially in front of young children. When I highlighted this to some of them about the lack of respect for others around you can imagine the response I  received. This also included some colourful language and questioned my parentage :rofl:

The sectarian/religious divide is well and truly alive unfortunately on both sides of the divide and on both sides of the Irish Sea. This is not something that is going to disappear anytime soon. 

As a barman in the past it was the pub rule to refuse to serve anyone who had a football top on no matter what team...why... because that was the house rule and you either accepted it or drank somewhere else.

BTW If the guy in the story walked into the bar when I worked there dressed like that he would also have been refused service just like I refused to serve many folk who walked in displaying the Irish tricolour or any other celtic/rangers badges or associated tops.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 17, 2015)

Some interesting comments. Quite a few are what we thought they would be tbf, (disappointing, but sadly not surprising).

A few points. 

*It is not a football top.
It has nothing to do with Rangers.
It has even less to do with religion.
And bugger all to do with golf club dress codes. *

Sadly, the bigger issue has been missed (as we thought it would be). Should the barman not be refusing to serve those who might 'kick off' ?   As, surely those are the ones with the problem and not the ex serviceman who was willing to put his life on the line to protect the freedoms enjoyed by all those in the bar. 

Who would you rather serve;  The ex serviceman wanting a refreshing soft drink, or the knuckle dragger that thinks a blue H4H charity rugby top with a Union Jack on it is a justifiable reason to abuse someone?


He's supporting a charity for pitys sake! 
A charity many on here are more than happy to support.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 17, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Some interesting comments. Quite a few are what we thought they would be tbf, (disappointing, but sadly not surprising).

A few points. 

*It is not a football top.
It has nothing to do with Rangers.
It has even less to do with religion.
And bugger all to do with golf club dress codes. *

Sadly, the bigger issue has been missed (as we thought it would be). Should the barman not be refusing to serve those who might 'kick off' ?   As, surely those are the ones with the problem and not the ex serviceman who was willing to put his life on the line to protect the freedoms enjoyed by all those in the bar. 

Who would you rather serve;  The ex serviceman wanting a refreshing soft drink, or the knuckle dragger that thinks a blue H4H charity rugby top with a Union Jack on it is a justifiable reason to abuse someone?


He's supporting a charity for pitys sake! 
A charity many on here are more than happy to support.
		
Click to expand...

But in today's society it's just not that simple, who's to say the soft drink wasn't going to be followed by alcohol and him misbehaving.
Or put a charity badge on any shirt and it makes it ok, ideal world yes, this world no!


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 17, 2015)

Ethan said:



			I wouldn't advise that fella to wear that shirt if he was going for a pint in some parts of Belfast or most parts of Londonderry either. It should surprise nobody that it would be seen as provocative in much of Scotland either. I am sure there are a few which could cause similar offence on the other side.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Sorted
		
Click to expand...

It didn't need sorting - it was perfectly fine the way Ethan wrote it


----------



## c1973 (Aug 17, 2015)

Fish said:



*They should call for a National vote and demand their own Help for Heroes charity division with Scottish colours only *on all their merchandise and collect their own money for their own injured soldiers and build their own recovery centres, how dare Help for Heroes use the Union Jack on such merchandise to unify such a great cause :smirk:

*How anyone could take or believe it could cause offence is beyond help IMO.  *

*The place should get blackballed *and everyone should blank the place, like we did with Browns here in Coventry who wouldn't serve some soldiers in uniform attending a funeral at Coventry Cathedral, that place suffered hugely and went up for for-sale soon afterwards!

*Shame on the barman and the hotel owners for supporting his decision* 

Click to expand...

1st highlighted part.. Surprised they haven't tbh. Probably lost on most of them that the saltire is part of the flag to be perfectly frank. 

2nd....... Quite!

3rd........It's a chain that will most likely not receive my custom.

4th.....Agreed.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It didn't need sorting - it was perfectly fine the way Ethan wrote it
		
Click to expand...

Many will disagree but that's not for here.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 17, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Many will disagree but that's not for here.
		
Click to expand...

Just because London gets added to a name in the 1600's doesn't make it the correct name.

Derry as a city was around long before that. But heyho lets not let that simple fact change your mind. :thup:


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 17, 2015)

Same people like the sound of their own voice I'm quickly starting to realise!


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 17, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Derry as a city was around long before that
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was but it required substantial funds to actually make it into a city which the residence where happy with at the time and changed its name in recognition.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Many will disagree but that's not for here.
		
Click to expand...

And many more who live in the city agree but yes you are right it's not for here so unsure why you decided to mention it.


----------



## Backache (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't think anyone who knows the place ever calls it anything other than Derry. Never heard a single Irishman North or South Catholic, Protestant, Jewish, Muslim or Hindu call it Londonderry.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 17, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Yes it was but it required substantial funds to actually make it into a city which the residence where happy with at the time and changed its name in recognition.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2015)

Backache said:



			I don't think anyone who knows the place ever calls it anything other than Derry. Never heard a single Irishman North or South Catholic, Protestant, Jewish, Muslim or Hindu call it Londonderry.
		
Click to expand...

Is correct :thup:


----------



## c1973 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nothing to do with the topic chaps.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 17, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Just because London gets added to a name in the 1600's doesn't make it the correct name.

Derry as a city was around long before that. But heyho lets not let that simple fact change your mind. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Even the Protestants in Derry call it Derry.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 17, 2015)

Backache said:



			I don't think anyone who knows the place ever calls it anything other than Derry. Never heard a single Irishman North or South Catholic, Protestant, Jewish, Muslim or Hindu call it Londonderry.
		
Click to expand...

You might have led a sheltered life, unfortunately I haven't . My apologise for slightly derailing an amusing thread.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 17, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Nothing to do with the topic chaps.  

Click to expand...

Actually it has everything to do with the topic. It liiustrates that the true meaning of something may go far beyond the semantics. Such as the shirt in question.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 17, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Even the Protestants in Derry call it Derry.
		
Click to expand...

Correct.

Anyway back to topic...I hope the guy in the story still got his orange juice somewhere!


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is correct :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's better I thought you had gone all gooey.  Ireland is to the left of Liverpool.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 17, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Actually it has everything to do with the topic. It liiudtstes that the true meaning of something may go far beyond the semantics. Such as the shirt in question.
		
Click to expand...

If you think Derry (London or otherwise) has anything to do with a bloody H4H rugby top then I pity you, I really do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			That's better I thought you had gone all gooey.  Ireland is to the left of Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

One of my parents come from N Ireland and currently one uncle lives in Derry so best not to make assumptions ok 

It seems to me you are clearly posting on a wind up


----------



## Backache (Aug 17, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			You might have led a sheltered life, unfortunately I haven't . My apologise for slightly derailing an amusing thread.
		
Click to expand...

I very probably have and don't claim to know every Irishman who ever existed but of the fairly large number that I have met down the years I cannot recall ever having heard a single one talk about Londonderry, only Derry.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One of my parents come from N Ireland and currently one uncle lives in Derry so best not to make assumptions ok 

It seems to me you are clearly posting on a wind up
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure when you last went, my last trip was in the 90's and the Blackbush boys were still adding London and the Jamie boys not, so maybe everything has changed and it's all a misunderstanding.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 17, 2015)

* sigh *


----------



## Val (Aug 17, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Some interesting comments. Quite a few are what we thought they would be tbf, (disappointing, but sadly not surprising).

A few points. 

*It is not a football top.
It has nothing to do with Rangers.
It has even less to do with religion.
And bugger all to do with golf club dress codes. *

Sadly, the bigger issue has been missed (as we thought it would be). Should the barman not be refusing to serve those who might 'kick off' ?   As, surely those are the ones with the problem and not the ex serviceman who was willing to put his life on the line to protect the freedoms enjoyed by all those in the bar. 

Who would you rather serve;  The ex serviceman wanting a refreshing soft drink, or the knuckle dragger that thinks a blue H4H charity rugby top with a Union Jack on it is a justifiable reason to abuse someone?


He's supporting a charity for pitys sake! 
A charity many on here are more than happy to support.
		
Click to expand...

Talk about not seeing the wood for the trees, if you seriously don't think that top could cause trouble in the Scottish central belt you are seriously naive.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 18, 2015)

I too didn't see the top as a footie top. However, as much as I think the hotel barman behaved like a.... maybe we need to take a step back and view it in the context of many of the local posters. Sectarianism either side of the water is very much alive and kicking(the hell out of each other). I've been in and out of NI and Scotland since the early '70's. Nowts really changed in terms of feelings, although there isn't the loud bangs of the 70's and early 80's.

Maybe globally its sad, but locally its right...maybe


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2015)

Bri, if it happened in Edinburgh i would understand and agree with the uproar but not in the west unfortunately, sad times and they aren't changing,


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 18, 2015)

Val said:



			Bri, if it happened in Edinburgh i would understand and agree with the uproar but not in the west unfortunately, sad times and they aren't changing,
		
Click to expand...

You're not kidding. I've loved my time in Scotland, apart from my trips to Glasgow. The only place I've been told by customers, "we don't want English up here." And one of those comments was from one of my staff who told me to stay away from Glasgow. That said, I've had many a birthday in Edinburgh, and loved every visit.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I too didn't see the top as a footie top. However, as much as I think the hotel barman behaved like a.... maybe we need to take a step back and view it in the context of many of the local posters. Sectarianism either side of the water is very much alive and kicking(the hell out of each other). I've been in and out of NI and Scotland since the early '70's. Nowts really changed in terms of feelings, although there isn't the loud bangs of the 70's and early 80's.

Maybe globally its sad, but locally its right...maybe
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree with this.

The initial reaction is - that's bad form, but after val's insightful local input, can see the other side of the argument.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Got to agree with this.

The initial reaction is - that's bad form, but after val's insightful local input, can see the other side of the argument.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, Mary & Joseph Pete, for the love of god, saints preserve us, don't agree with him. He's from the t'other side...

Sorry, that's the Kildare part of me escaping!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Jesus, Mary & Joseph Pete, for the love of god, saints preserve us, don't agree with him. He's from the t'other side...

Sorry, that's the Kildare part of me escaping!!
		
Click to expand...

Same side as me, don't forget Liverpool is the 2nd capital of Ireland. My arl fella is a left footer, though.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 18, 2015)

Val said:



			Bri, if it happened in Edinburgh i would understand and agree with the uproar but not in the west unfortunately, sad times and they aren't changing,
		
Click to expand...

Hearts strip has a 'Help the Children' logo so maybees not.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 18, 2015)

hobbit said:



			jesus, mary & joseph pete, for the love of god, saints preserve us, don&#39;t agree with him. He&#39;s from the t&#39;other side... Sorry, that&#39;s the kildare part of me escaping!!
		
Click to expand...

	oih   !!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hearts strip has a 'Help the Children' logo so maybees not.

Click to expand...

Are you purposely winding this up, the thick Englishmen's point was that it was a Rugby Top and H4H and he served the Country, blah blah blah.
A Hearts top IS a football top and he'd only wear it if he followed them and be aware of his surroundings.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 18, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you purposely winding this up, the thick Englishmen&#39;s point was that it was a Rugby Top and H4H and he served the Country, blah blah blah. A Hearts top IS a football top and he&#39;d only wear it if he followed them and be aware of his surroundings.
		
Click to expand...

 Smiley not workin insert shocked smiley here followed by big grin smiley


	Settings gone bit doolallay again..


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2015)

Just to be clear, the guy wasnt served just because he was wearing a H4H top, he wasnt served because there is a problem with football colours in the area and the top looks like a Rangers top. You cannot dispute that fact and it cannot be disputed that in West and Central Scotland Rangers and Celtic jerseys (and those that look like them) cause trouble in bars. Sad, yes but very true. The hotel are quoted in the article saying, We are in an area where football colours are a big issue. Our barman is very experienced. It was nothing at all to do with the charity. For some reason this part hasn&#39;t been commented on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2015)

Val said:



			Just to be clear, the guy wasnt served just because he was wearing a H4H top, he wasnt served because there is a problem with football colours in the area and the top looks like a Rangers top. You cannot dispute that fact and it cannot be disputed that in West and Central Scotland Rangers and Celtic jerseys (and those that look like them) cause trouble in bars. Sad, yes but very true. The hotel are quoted in the article saying, We are in an area where football colours are a big issue. Our barman is very experienced. It was nothing at all to do with the charity. For some reason this part hasn&#39;t been commented on.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on mate, it just seems some want to keep looking for issues that simply don't exist.


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks like the hotel got backed into a corner. Statement released as follows.

  	STATEMENT IN FULL

	With regards to the recent Scottish Sun article, The Tudor Hotel would like to share the following statement:

	The Tudor Hotel would like to apologise for any offence caused by the recent story published in the Scottish Sun. The incident itself occurred due to an internal misunderstanding over our &ldquo;no club colours&rdquo; policy. Consequently we are going through a process of clarifying this policy to our staff, to ensure this type of incident will not reoccur.

	The Tudor Hotel would like to highlight that we are in no way against Help For Heroes and believe they provide British Troops with much needed support. In this light we will be in contact with Help For Heroes to see how we can help their great cause. In addition to this we greatly appreciate the work that many charities do and support a number of them in a variety of different ways.

	Once again, we sincerely apologise for any offence that may have been caused, and in particular to Mr Thomas who has been treated very unfairly.

	We would also like to thank all our customers for past support and continued support and would like to reassure everyone that we will take on board all comments we receive in regards to this matter.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 18, 2015)

Val said:



			Looks like the hotel got backed into a corner. Statement released as follows. STATEMENT IN FULL With regards to the recent Scottish Sun article, The Tudor Hotel would like to share the following statement: The Tudor Hotel would like to apologise for any offence caused by the recent story published in the Scottish Sun. The incident itself occurred due to an internal misunderstanding over our &ldquo;no club colours&rdquo; policy. Consequently we are going through a process of clarifying this policy to our staff, to ensure this type of incident will not reoccur. The Tudor Hotel would like to highlight that we are in no way against Help For Heroes and believe they provide British Troops with much needed support. In this light we will be in contact with Help For Heroes to see how we can help their great cause. In addition to this we greatly appreciate the work that many charities do and support a number of them in a variety of different ways. Once again, we sincerely apologise for any offence that may have been caused, and in particular to Mr Thomas who has been treated very unfairly. We would also like to thank all our customers for past support and continued support and would like to reassure everyone that we will take on board all comments we receive in regards to this matter.
		
Click to expand...

	Business comes first eh !  that boils my blood that does


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2015)

Business does come first absolutely and it&#39;s a shame many seen this as a black and white snub for H4H when it clearly wasnt the case.

  	The Tudor Hotel has hosted events for the military including my Units disbandment function in 1999 when we got disbanded after the SDR, it also hosted the centernary anniversary of the Royal Engineers in Lanarkshire back in 2003, they also hosted our freedom of the burgh parade after functions every 10 years for as far back as I can remember. They are no way anti military or anti H4H, it&#39;s quite sad the flack they have got.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2015)

Val said:



			Business does come first absolutely and it&#39;s a shame many seen this as a black and white snub for H4H when it clearly wasnt the case.

  	The Tudor Hotel has hosted events for the military including my Units disbandment function in 1999 when we got disbanded after the SDR, it also hosted the centernary anniversary of the Royal Engineers in Lanarkshire back in 2003, they also hosted our freedom of the burgh parade after functions every 10 years for as far back as I can remember. They are no way anti military or anti H4H, it&#39;s quite sad the flack they have got.
		
Click to expand...

Well put.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2015)

This whole thread is not a great advert for that region of Scotland. Not the response of the hotel but why the hotel responded as they did and the fact that so many Scots on here are aware of the problem and sympathise with the hotel (as always there are two sides to a story and this is a good example). I was not aware sectarianism was such an issue still in Scotland. Is the problem specific to certain sections eg Glasgow or is it more widespread?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 18, 2015)

Not really much of a story - some Catholics and Protestants in Scotland and Ireland are really stupid people. They hate each other for historical reasons. Evolution will see this squabble consigned eventually but until then, tread carefully with these fanatics as they like a theologically incited ruck.


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Not really much of a story - some Catholics and Protestants in Scotland and Ireland are really stupid people. They hate each other for historical reasons. Evolution will see this squabble consigned eventually but until then, tread carefully with these fanatics as they like a theologically incited ruck.
		
Click to expand...

  	Vary true unfortunately.


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This whole thread is not a great advert for that region of Scotland. Not the response of the hotel but why the hotel responded as they did and the fact that so many Scots on here are aware of the problem and sympathise with the hotel (as always there are two sides to a story and this is a good example). I was not aware sectarianism was such an issue still in Scotland. Is the problem specific to certain sections eg Glasgow or is it more widespread?
		
Click to expand...

  	The Tudor had a FB page which they had to pull down, lots of silly comments along the lines of I hope they go bust and I bet they are SNP supporters or Celtic fans. It truly is shocking treatment.

  	West and central belt specific to the problem but it is known in other areas too but mainly the west.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 18, 2015)

c1973 said:



			If you think Derry (London or otherwise) has anything to do with a bloody H4H rugby top then I pity you, I really do. 



Click to expand...

Keep your pity. You need as much as you can get.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 18, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Not really much of a story - some Catholics and Protestants in Scotland and Ireland are really stupid people. They hate each other for historical reasons. Evolution will see this squabble consigned eventually but until then, tread carefully with these fanatics as they like a theologically incited ruck.
		
Click to expand...

Let me offer an alternative version. Ireland was invaded by the British who took most of the land, killed many of the local people and generally treated the place like crap. Eventually many of the English assimilated with the locals. So the British planted Scots mostly in the North who they knew would never assimilate with the locals. They also enacted laws to persecute the locals. The Scots in the north later prevented independence and created an artificial gerrymandered state in which they treated the Catholics like dirt. The Catholics decided enough was enough and matched for civil rights. The British sent the Army in to protect the Catholics but the NI Parliament turned then against the Catholics. Not surprisingly trouble occurred.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 18, 2015)

Ethan said:



			The British sent the Army in to protect the Catholics but the NI Parliament turned then against the Catholics. Not surprisingly trouble occurred.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 18, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Let me offer an alternative version. Ireland was invaded by the British who took most of the land, killed many of the local people and generally treated the place like crap. Eventually many of the English assimilated with the locals. So the British planted Scots mostly in the North who they knew would never assimilate with the locals. They also enacted laws to persecute the locals. The Scots in the north later prevented independence and created an artificial gerrymandered state in which they treated the Catholics like dirt. The Catholics decided enough was enough and matched for civil rights. The British sent the Army in to protect the Catholics but the NI Parliament turned then against the Catholics. Not surprisingly trouble occurred.
		
Click to expand...

A pretty good account of the history in a shortened version there Ethan. You do understand however some people won't believe that is what actually happened.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Keep your pity. You need as much as you can get.
		
Click to expand...

I really don't.


Those that think the top is the problem that needed addressing and not those that would take offence (where none is given),they, they are the ones that need the pity. 

So you keep a hold of it, I don't mind giving it to ya. 






Nice to see the hotel management has offered a full and unreserved apology. :thup:

At least they have realised how ridiculous their actions were. Good to see. Never to late to accept you are in the wrong.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:



View attachment 16565

Click to expand...

A reply with all the intelligence and insightfuness we have come to expect.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			A pretty good account of the history in a shortened version there Ethan. You do understand however some people won't believe that is what actually happened.
		
Click to expand...

This stopped being about religion years ago. It's about two groups of thugs after power and money and do it by intimidation and murder. They have never been in a church since they were baptised.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			This stopped being about religion years ago. It's about two groups of thugs after power and money and do it by intimidation and murder. They have never been in a church since they were baptised.
		
Click to expand...

Im guessing with such insightfulness about the country you live there and witness it and indeed have lived there for decades yes ?


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 18, 2015)

Ethan said:



			A reply with all the intelligence and insightfuness we have come to expect.
		
Click to expand...

Or we could all believe the response of a wonabee living in England more than likely and only association with the motherland is the occasional pint of Guinness . A bit like your wing man.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 18, 2015)

So just to clarify oldskier, are you saying that Ethan's brief account is incorrect?

In fact don't bother answering...welcome to my igbore list.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 18, 2015)

Can you lot start another thread to discuss religion and Ireland / Northern Ireland please.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im guessing with such insightfulness about the country you live there and witness it and indeed have lived there for decades yes ?
		
Click to expand...

No I don't but I may have spent more time there than you or I may not. I presume you agree with Ethan's assessment that the Army was only there to bump heads with the Catholic population.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Or we could all believe the response of a wonabee living in England more than likely and only association with the motherland is the occasional pint of Guinness . A bit like your wing man.
		
Click to expand...

Ethans brief account is pretty spot on 

Im interesting to know how you seem to be able to speak with such arrogance and authority about it ?


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2015)

This hasn't got much mileage in it


----------



## c1973 (Aug 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			This hasn't got much mileage in it
		
Click to expand...

Which is exactly what one or two posters intended. Like they usually do tbf.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			No I don't but I may have spent more time there than you or I may not. I presume you agree with Ethan's assessment that the Army was only there to bump heads with the Catholic population.
		
Click to expand...

What i do know is every time you have posted on this thread you have looked to create trouble.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im interesting to know how you seem to be able to speak with such arrogance and authority about it ?
		
Click to expand...

Apologise, it's a posting style I picked up from you. My views are only based on personal accounts so of no real relevance really.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What i do know is every time you have posted on this thread you have looked to create trouble.
		
Click to expand...

All I know is that every time I post on a thread you come trolling after me.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			All I know is that every time I post on a thread you come trolling after me.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness that was some load of cock you posted earlier. :rofl:


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			In fairness that was some load of cock you posted earlier. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ethan didn't think it was intellectual or stimulating and I thought I was on your ignore list.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Ethan didn't think it was intellectual or stimulating and I thought I was on your ignore list.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about that picture...and it's my igbore list not ignore.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Or we could all believe the response of a wonabee living in England more than likely and only association with the motherland is the occasional pint of Guinness . A bit like your wing man.
		
Click to expand...

The day I have to explain my credentials to you is the day I bite off my arm and beat myself to death with the bloody stump.


----------



## brendy (Aug 18, 2015)

I think this thread has veered and crashed far enough off the beaten track for now folks.


----------

